# Actual Medical Transcripts From Hospitals !



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The people who type medical tramscripts at hospitals sometimes make the craziest mistakes . Here are some of them :

Social history reveals this one-year-old patient does not smoke or drink and is presently unemployed .

On the second day the knee was better , and on the third day , it disappeared .

Discharge status : Alive but without permission .

Exam of genitalia reveals he is circus sized .

Occaisional , constant , infrequent headaches .

Bleeding started in the rectal area and continued all the way to Los Angeles .

Yikes !



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

All these examples aren't from the same faculty, I hope...


----------



## CBD (Nov 11, 2013)

Where did you find those?


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

my word. from the ****** to Los Angeles. Boy I agree with elgars ghost in hoping that isn't all from the same hospital.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

In the age of electronic medical records, these mistakes are easier to make, and are made far mor commonly, than one might think. Doctors are trained to diagnose and treat, not push buttons on a computer, and most of the people who design these programs are not Doctors. Thus, the interesting computerized outcomes. Garbage In, Garbage Out.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh dear - I can't find my certificate of Permission to Live. Do I have to apply for a new one?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

These are from Reader's Digest . I left one out by mistake : She is numb from her toes down . !!!!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2015)

superhorn said:


> The people who type medical tramscripts at hospitals sometimes make the craziest mistakes . Here are some of them :
> 
> Exam of genitalia reveals he is circus sized .


Maybe he was a porn star.


----------

